# Basil update



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well Basil turned 12 weeks old today .......and I turned 47!! 

To celebrate we went out on a lovely walk ......just like any other day really! Lol.

We are in Devon visiting my In-Laws so we decided to check out a country park and take a few photos.

Birthday photo with my pack:










A couple of Basil:


















We went to see our vet on Thursday for a health check and parasite treatment. He was very impressed with the information provided by Jukee Doodles (thanks and well done JD) and gave Basil a clean bill of health. He weighed in at 4.3kg which is lighter than my scales were saying but the main thing is to weigh them on the same scales consistently I guess.

All is going well. I adore having a pack of dogs. I just had an overwhelming feeling of wellbeing today. I LOVE MY DOGS. I LOVE MY COCKAPOOS! 

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you arty2:arty2:arty2:

And what a great day with your pack! Basil is a cutie


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you...Happy Birthday dear Kaaaaaaaaaren...Happy Birthday to you arty2:arty::bday::hug:


That feeling of wellbeing.........priceless!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Lovely pictures and gorgeous dogs. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karen and Basil .....

You are as young as the dogs you own ..  lovely pack pic  I am just gonna keep buying puppies xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!  
What lovely photos! X


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Karen what a lovely post to read tonight. Happy Birthday to you! And Happy 12 weeks to Basil. He gets more and more gorgeous the older he gets! It sounds like you had a lovely, well deserved, day. Enjoy the rest of your birthday long weekend xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthdayxx:bday:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karen!!

To celebrate reaching 12 weeks, we took Max to Christchurch Park in Ipswich today. We've never been before, but will definitely go again as it was fabulous! Max was an absolute star, I was just so so proud of him. I let him off lead for the first time, and he was as good as gold. He met lots of dogs and people and was impeccably behaved with them all. Hubby and I practised his recall whilst the kids played in the play area and we played hide and seek with him and had so much fun! We had ice cream and Max very much enjoyed licking some off my fingers  Then we popped into town, where Max attracted many ladies who came for a stroke and they all said how lovely he was and so well behaved and loved his soft coat!

:ilmc:

Sarah xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Sarah how lovely! I bet Max had a really great time too. They're great off lead aren't they? Of course you're 'officially' allowed out now aren't you!! Yippeeeee!

Karen xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karen! I must say you do not look your age atall,you look far too young (even though 47 is not old!) Lovely pics,i love how all 3 look so different and just complement each other beautifully x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he absolutely loved it too, I can tell  I was so nervous about letting him off but did have a feeling that he would stick by us, and he did (well me actually, he's my shadow!). He came every time Hubby or I called his name, no matter what he was doing and the other dog owners were most impressed!

I have taken him out for little walks around the block every day since Sunday, but stuck to paths and lesser trod areas just in case. I am so enjoying the walks already!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

pixie said:


> Happy Birthday Karen! I must say you do not look your age atall,you look far too young (even though 47 is not old!) Lovely pics,i love how all 3 look so different and just complement each other beautifully x


Becky you are officially my new best friend! xxxxxxxxx

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pixie said:


> Happy Birthday Karen! I must say you do not look your age atall,you look far too young (even though 47 is not old!) Lovely pics,i love how all 3 look so different and just complement each other beautifully x


Well I have to agree with Becky, you don't look your age at all ... lovely pics of you and your pack, and little Basil is very cute!

A very :bday: to you. Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

happy birthday karen lovely puppy and love the other 2 guys romeo x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karen - we hope you had a great day and judging by the lovely photos we think you did! 

Love Ali, Madeleine and last but not least Beau XXX


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday ,i must say you DONT look 47 !!!


----------

